# Class A Climax Build



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

For the past few months I have working on building a Class A Climax from scratch.  I started out by making a flat car from scratch.  The I added the boiler and water tank made from PVC pipe.  The engine is made from parts and styrene (this was the hardest part because of the small size of the pieces.  I added some of the piping but did not go crazy because most of it would never be seen.  The trucks are Aristo Craft center cab trucks.  (Im waiting on new side rods to replace the current stock ones)  For the builders log go too
http://www.largescalecentral.com/LS...p?id=13760
I also started building a battery car for the climax as well as a string of skeleton log cars (not yet complete)  The engine is hooked up so I can go from battery to track power.  
 
For the complete engine click on link or just use the picture links below
http://www.largescalecentral.com/LS...p?id=14052
 
http://i53.tinypic.com/f2qyo4.jpg
 
http://i52.tinypic.com/2ely491.jpg
 
http://i53.tinypic.com/iw7zau.jpg
 
http://i56.tinypic.com/2ishwee.jpg
 
http://i55.tinypic.com/mh3qyw.jpg
 
Battery Car (small log is knob for critter control, red can comes off and holds the switch for the the charging jack)
http://i51.tinypic.com/fwmzap.jpg
 
http://i51.tinypic.com/2ebzjo7.jpg
 
I still have to add a few more details to battery car.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn; 

Fantastic! It has that really great "make-do & backwoodsy" aura about it. Even the battery care is really well disguised and detailed. 

Best wishes, 
David Meashey


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Good progress Shawn. A Class A Climax was my first big modelling attempt in large scale - they are a fun prototype to model and very back-woodsy.


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Looks really good!
I like the way that the details show through and the weathering
Very well thought out- Will fit in very well with the theme of your railroad

Alec.

http://alec-railroad.blogspot.com// - D&RGW in Lancashire, England


----------

